# Horse ears



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone! I have an idea for an original horse tail (grey yarn), but I'm thinking of doing a little more without buying a partial suit. I want to wear a grey fadora, but I'd like to have ears poking out of it. Any suggestions on what I can do to make that happen? (either buying or making the ears are both o.k., just so long as I keep them on my hat!)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 24, 2009)

uhm? youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF9WmmJrwoU
it's a fox ear, but I'm sure it'll still work


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Nov 25, 2009)

I have had very good luck with this process:

Take some 1/4" thickness roll foam.  Trace and cut the rough design from the foam.  Then brush both sides with liquid slipcasting latex (Kreem-Tex) tinted with acrylic paint to the desired base color.  As it is drying, press the edges down with your thumb to give the perimeter of the ear a nice knife-edge; the latex will make the foam stick together when compressed, as well as provide cartilage-like rigidity and flexibility to the final product.  The more coats of latex you use, the firmer it will be. 

When it's almost dry, roll the base of the ear around a large screw-cap like used for glass beverage bottles that you have drilled out to accept a long screw- this will form the base of the ear and allow you to attach it to a headband or beret with ease using machine screws.  Then simply glue your furred fabric over the outside of the ear and fold the edge over the inner lip of the ear- then glue the edge down with Super Glue Gel, which dries clear. 

This will create the appearance of a hair-free, cartilagenous inner ears and you can then glue crepe hair or other long-pile material to the inside, replicating the guard hairs normally found in the ear.  The finished ears are are tough, flexible and wear well. 

Here's a set of donkey ears I made using this concept:


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Nov 25, 2009)

That is very cool Scrapegoat.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Nov 26, 2009)

Jeeze ScrapGoat! That's amazing! I think I'll try your idea. Thanks!


----------

